# New Construction Attic Wiring



## jar546 (Jan 10, 2010)

Enough said


----------



## RJJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: New Construction Attic Wiring

That must be to hold the flex duct in place!


----------



## jim baird (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: New Construction Attic Wiring

A plumber would have taken a chain saw to those ducts.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: New Construction Attic Wiring

But is this truly a code violation?

The area is more than 6' away from the attic access............

Food for thought...


----------



## raider1 (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: New Construction Attic Wiring



			
				jar546 said:
			
		

> But is this truly a code violation?The area is more than 6' away from the attic access............
> 
> Food for thought...


IMHO what you see in the picture is not a code violation.

May be ugly, but not a violation.

Chris


----------

